# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  Introduction of RapidBot Printers

## makemendel

*RapidBot 3.0 is a latest generation 3D printer*, capable of printing plastic objects using PLA. *RapidBot 3.0 uses high quality Linear motion guides*. It is very easy to build. *Self locking design* ensures rigid frame with easy steps. We offer *3D Printing service*. *We have National Post shipping option is available for parcel up to 2Kg. * You are welcome to buy 3D printers and its related parts here.If you have any queries or want to Print Object, drop a mail at *support@makemendel.com*. Our team is ready to help you always.

To know more about the details of *RapidBot3.0* , visit : http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/rapidbot3-0
To know more about the details of *RapidBot Mega* , visit : http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/rapidbot-mega

----------


## MasonGerald

Thanks for introducing us to this.  I hadn't heard about your printer until now, and I will certainly consider it as a purchase.  I need to buy a new 3D printer for a buddy of mine who is really into CAD design.  However, he's never really used a 3d printer before.  Do you think it would be easy for him to use?

----------


## makemendel

Hi Gerald,

    Yes RapidBot3.0 is easy to work, If you make Z axis calibration perfect. Even the quality of print is also good.
Our printer takes files with .stl extension.

We are having special offer for festival season. You can grab this opportunity to make a purchase..
Here are the details : http://makemendel.com/

Thanks,
Rohini.

----------


## 3DPBuser

The two worm drives on Z look solid, and should help stop flexing that cantilever beds have.

----------

